# 08 sentra 2.0 spin over and trys to crank



## nissan trey (Mar 3, 2016)

i have a 2008 Nissan sentra with the 2.0 and you can spin it over and it spits and sputters but wont crank. Has great fuel pressure no error code at all. tried two different cam sensor same thing.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

The engine either turns (eg. cranks) or it doesn't. "Cranks" implies turning. If you're "crank"ing it, you're trying to get it to run. After it's running, you're no longer "crank"ing it.
In the same vein, it either starts or it doesn't.
Which one is it?

How long has the Check Engine Light been on?


----------

